# Antisocial/Moody Rat ?



## ashs (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello all. 

So I took Star to the vet today as she seems to be worse than yesterday. The hypothetical "seizures" have seemed to stop but my friendly little rat has become antisocial and lethargic. She is usually the one to start the play fights and loves to climb on my hands, but now all she wants to do is sleep. Every time I try to hold her she jumps back into her cage like I'm some big scary person she's never seen before. 

The vet suspects either epilepsy or hormones, I believe it's the latter. She is around that teenager age in ratio to a human's lifespan to a rat's lifespan, so hopefully that sort of behavior is expected when rats grow. I am a teenager and like most teens I sleep more than usual and can be moody and antisocial. I just miss my happy little girl and wonder if there's anything I can do about this other than leave her alone. I am just happy that she is okay health wise. My mom was worried she was going to have to be put down. 

Update : So today when I got home from school I went to see how Star was doing. She sniffed my finger and then bit down as hard as possible. It was the strangest thing; it wasn't an aggressive bite, but more like she thought my hand was food. She has done this three times since this phase has started. However, earlier I put my hands in the cage and she crawled in to them ! I am deeply and utterly confused. 

Thank you and please help !!!


----------



## ashs (Feb 6, 2017)

Update : I picked her up out of her cage and cuddled her a bit. She seemed fine. Then I let her crawl on my arms, and she peed all over my hand. I know it's common for rats to piddle but Star never ever did this until this phase began. This is making me extremely depressed and I don't know what to do. And she won't let Juni near her, so Juni is bored and lonely.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

How old is your rat?

While rats often do slow down as they age, there is not going to be a sudden drop or personality change. And not at teenage years but old age.
I am thinking she may be sick and possibly in pain.

If there were seizures I would be concerned. I think I would find another vet for a second opinion.


----------



## ashs (Feb 6, 2017)

*Rat Age*

Star is around a 2-3 months old.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah she is still a baby then practically! She should be bouncing off walls with energy 

I would definitely find another vet for a second opinion.


----------



## ashs (Feb 6, 2017)

As of now Star is extremely anxious and depressed. I have been emailing with my vet about her vision because I am suspecting blindness or impaired vision. Every time i touch or pick her up she screeches and runs, which is very odd considering she was so outgoing and happy before. juni is miserable because star is miserable. I spend lots of time with Juni when i can until i can figure out what to do with star. my mom is thinking about whether it would be good for her to be put down since Juni is miserable and Star is even more miserable. euthanasia is something really serious to consider but at this point i can't sit idly by why they are both suffering.


----------



## Ratologist (Nov 24, 2016)

I don't think this sounds like a vision problem. I think it sounds like pain. I am not at all an expert, but I don't think a vision problem would explain a sudden change in personality. The personality change, biting, squeaking when touched or picked up, and running from being picked up could all be explained by pain.


----------



## ashs (Feb 6, 2017)

the vet said she seemed like she is in good physical health. we don't have any other vets near us that specialize in rats so i don't know what is going on. Juni is restless and upset and Star is sleeping and wandering aimlessly. i dont know what to do because keeping her alive like this is abysmal for them both. it is very upsetting and i just want them to feel safe and happy but i don't know how if we don't know how to get Star better.


----------



## Ratologist (Nov 24, 2016)

Hmmm...wandering aimlessly seems neurological. And, now that you mention it, all of the symptoms might also be explained by something neurological. I am so sorry you're dealing with this. I wish I knew what to tell you. Maybe someone with more experience will be able to help.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

I don't know the cause,I'm sorry I can't help,but rats have pretty bad sight and I've read that they adapt to blindness well.


----------



## ashs (Feb 6, 2017)

well, we took her to the pet store that we got her from. they are a local pet store and take very good care of their pets. they also will take in a sick pet and try to treat it. they are keeping her there to see what they can do and she does not get better they will have to put her down. so far they found a tumor on her neck. good news is that they had a young dumbo and we took her home. we are working on the introduction process and we are keeping the new baby in a smaller cage next to Juni's cage. best case scenario is that we get star back and she will be a happy healthy girl with the other two girls. worst case scenario star has to be put down. anyways, thanks everyone for the help !


----------

